# Good Luck for those who havent stocked up.



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Well Ya'll,

I have been saying all along that there is no shortage after the election but last friday sure does it.

It is absolutely pandemonium!!!! 

For those of you who is still mopping around thinking about buyimg a firearm or planning to buy those ammo. I got one thing to say to you GOOD LUCK.

Most gun stores are either not selling their guns in hopes of making a profit when the prices goes up or they are absolutely out of stock. This goes for ammo.

If you have been thinking about buying some ammo, well dont think, just run as fast as you can to the store and grab whatever that is left. 

This goes for all high capacity magazines. By high I meant anything more than 10 rounds. for both handguns and rifles. (Pretty sure the next ban going to be on magazines for both handguns and rifles over 10 rounds)

I am stocked up and does not need anymore but man it would really be bad for those who has a gun but no ammo or better yet for those who is thinking about buying a firearm but yet havent and still holding sticks and stones. Good Luck.

By the way, we are all over the news!!!! Apparently, preppers are gun crazies who hoard guns and ammo. Bad publicity..............

Good Luck


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have never learned how to reload, bought the stuff once but didn't know how to use it. Guess it's time to find a class.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Buds Gun Shop in Lexington Ky sold over 500 "BLACK RIFLES" this week so far! I was there this morning and thats all that seemed to be going out the door!...sometimes in two's...three's and four at a time!

SSGT


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep trying to find ammo is hard! But another thing to think about is
Trying to keep calibers to a few. Me i have a30-30 308 45 and .556
Ammo for all but in my mind not enough but i can hold out for awhle


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I have check out two local shops...One I had order 2 Colt New Agent Mags, A already have a few. They had gone through 300 plus 30 round AR mags over the weekend and still have pallets to restock shelves of this and that. 

Another local shop I watched a couple max their Cards plus a chunk of cash for 2 Glocks, a Ruger SR15, Burris Scope (like you need that on a 16 inch AR), some other accessories and no Ammo as the store was sold out. Ouch is about all I could think. 

Talking to a friend and getting serious about a CCW Permit we found a class that would hold it locally if we had 5-6 people attend.....By the next morning we had 20+ looking to attend. 

In the past few months the Fedex guys have been dropping off shipments that were on the heavy side Marked ORD something and I have a few more coming. 

Karsten


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tell me about it. I'm relatively comfortable with the ammo and gun preps I have now, but I'm still trying to top off a few ammo cans that aren't quite full yet. Not happening, at least not at the prices I'm seeing. I'm also trying to help a friend get a good tactical style rifle now; that's a freaking nightmare and a half.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

the boxes were marked ormd, means the had ammo in them. 
my local gun shop sold out of all ak's ar's ammo and mags today.
had a hundred of each on order for months, they got 4 ak's in today, never got out of boxes or off the counter. were gone in 15 min.
i got stuck working the counter for four hours which i detest doing.
it was almost impossible to get nics checks done, the wait was unreal. customers were 4 deep at the counter holding what they wanted to buy.
all the ak and ar mags went out too. 
the phone would not stop ringing, had to take it off the hook to be able to do nics.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i scored another 2000 rounds of 223 tonight for 600 bux. im well pleased. and thats out the door. 9mm i just picked up 1k for 170$ and i have 5230 of 22 coming from cabelas $170 shipped.
and a 14 gun DOJ safe i pick it up saturday. spent my whole trust fund check on stupid shit. not one gun  now i dont got no spending money till february. the rest is just bills. and i wantedone fo them fancy light tents.
myson will come this saturday to help me manage my horde. its over stimulating. i think i need a rolling shelf system or something. im not sure.:-|


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Yea i just checked Thesportsmanguide.com. and they are sold out on cheep 7.62x.39.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Im happy with my stock piles.  I just wanna score some beta mags, for my ar-15 and 10/22, before they are outlawed. Anyone have some for sale let me know


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I checked out mag and ammo on line most was sold out after the price had jumped at least 20 percent I saw some prices that had been tripled and they were still sold out the panic continues.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dang, I'm sure glad I'm already stocked up on ammo. Stopped by the LGS conveniently located 1.5 minutes from the house and picked up two boxes of .308 Win and a couple more Mini-14 mags, just because I believe in supporting the local gun shop.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Bought a few more Pmags last Saturday. I new they were going to go fast. CTD has them now for $59.95. Lol, bought all mine for $12. People will spend the money though. Wish I had an FFL and plenty of stuff to sell. Bet a lot of people will be retiring early after all the panic buying.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

You will always be able to find guns and ammo in the Inner City. When the SHTF who cares if the serial number is filed off or not


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i scored another 2000 rounds of 223 tonight for 600 bux. im well pleased. and thats out the door. 9mm i just picked up 1k for 170$ and i have 5230 of 22 coming from cabelas $170 shipped.
> and a 14 gun DOJ safe i pick it up saturday. spent my whole trust fund check on stupid shit. not one gun  now i dont got no spending money till february. the rest is just bills. and i wantedone fo them fancy light tents.
> myson will come this saturday to help me manage my horde. its over stimulating. i think i need a rolling shelf system or something. im not sure.:-|


heeeeeeey ma!!!! What bout da po black child?? Here in texas
I iz broke (hbo( help a brother out!!!!!!! Lol)


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I never have enough in my stock pile. Also looking for ideas and ways to improve.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have an im pressive stockpile to begin with. i just couldnt resist enhancing my collection. lol


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Man aint that the truth. My nephew for the lat couple of years hasnt been listening to all the warning I have been telling him. Yesterday he tried to get a AR reciever on line and they are either on Back Order for the next couple of months or he cant even get through on the phone to order! Went to several gun shops today to try and get him one. They are all sold out and waiting for further shipments and have a waiting list! If your looking for mags many places have already been stripped clean. Mags that were going for about 20 bucks a couple of weeks ago are now being marked up to about 80.00 bucks at CTD's local outlet! Talk about price gouging...but hey thats the free market and the early bird gets the worm right? You cant wait till the last minute and then go down and expect to get things at last years bargin prices in the middle of a crisis and panick buying.

At several of these places, the ammunition on the shelf was slim pickings. What was available as far as the "popular" calibers was premium loads and at a even more premium price! Reloading components were in good supply but I suspect that wont be the case long!

Bet my nephews eyes are now wide open and I bet he understands now what it was I have been talking about the last few years!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I only need to figure out what to say to friends who come whining to me in time how they can't find anything now that they are finally ready to get that rifle and that ammo, and some mags the way things are going. I guess I could go with the tried and true, "I told you so" and throw in a "dipshit" to be nice, but it's so passe'.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have an im pressive stockpile to begin with. i just couldnt resist enhancing my collection. lol


seeeeeeeee dats just long distance child
abuse


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

It's good to be a spectator to the scrambling for gear and overnight much of my stuff has doubled in value and yes tripled even(mags and lowers).


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

I picked up some extra pistol mags a few months ago, but I wish I had grabbed a few more pmags. I have around ten right now which is fine, but would still like a few extras. I picked up 1000 rounds of 9mm and 1000 rounds of .223 on black Friday. Maybe that will hold me until sanity resumes. I am going to pick up a small turret press and dies for .223 and 9mm. I can see how reloading will have more advantages than just cost in the future as the government looks for more ways to track ammo purchases.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Funny how people forgot what happened after the 08 election. As soon as stuff came available again you should have been preparing..


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Funny how people forgot what happened after the 08 election. As soon as stuff came available again you should have been preparing..


Or after 9/11.....
Or the 1994 'ban'....
Or....


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm avoiding the frenzy buying this time around. It actually wasn't nearly as bad as 08 till that horrific situation last Friday. That really kicked it into overdrive. But, I do hope the politicians realize that restricting our 2A rights are going to cause them a lot of problems and they may very well lose their position next election. I think things will calm down and everything will be plentiful again. It seems the conversation is switching to a topic that is really at the root of the problem, mental health. You don't blame a car when a drunk driver kills someone. Why blame a gun, when it is just a tool. We as a country need to find realistic ways to stop these senseless killings and really get to the root of the problem. Anyway, I think things will calm down and though we may see some type of legislation, I don't think it's going to be as bad as what we all fear. There will be compromise. Keep in mind AFAIK, there is an AWB in Connecticut yet this lady was able to own a Bushmaster. So I really don't think things are going to get as bad as we think. But then, I've been known to be wrong. Just ask my wife


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Funny how people forgot what happened after the 08 election. As soon as stuff came available again you should have been preparing..


Yep. But there's alway the possibility of the extreme too. You never know and I don't under estimate how big of a scumbag Obama and the other politicians can be. They prove a lot regularly.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

It will take longer to slow the tragic events [mass shootings]
when solutions are decided by emotions.

I don't know how anyone could ever stop all of the 'crazies'.....
History is full of them.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I have never learned how to reload, bought the stuff once but didn't know how to use it. Guess it's time to find a class.


Class or no class.....
get a loading manual or two and start reading it.

Last years' editions are normally cheap and will have
all of the basics. Read it, then read it again.....
Amazon sells 'The ABC's Of Re-loading' pretty cheap.

A current Lyman 49th Edition is affordable.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Dec 22, 2012)

mikes69baja said:


> Yea i just checked Thesportsmanguide.com. and they are sold out on cheep 7.62x.39.


SG is sold out of nearly ALL their ammo.. 
The free shipping offer was a nice incentive for me to buy ammo before the Sandy Hook massacre happened


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ozo said:


> Class or no class.....
> get a loading manual or two and start reading it.
> 
> Last years' editions are normally cheap and will have
> ...


After reading the many posts on this subject, including from my reloading post, I have learned how much I don't know about this. My next purchase is the book you and others have suggested and a dvd on the subject. I think that's a good start.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

SSGT said:


> I think Buds Gun Shop in Lexington Ky sold over 500 "BLACK RIFLES" this week so far! I was there this morning and thats all that seemed to be going out the door!...sometimes in two's...three's and four at a time!
> 
> SSGT


I was in Palmetto State Armory this last Monday 17 December just a couple of days after the shooting and they had sold and shipped over 4,000 AR configs in the couple of days since the shooting and were, by Monday, operating on a two week backload of orders. They have the inventory, just not enough ways to get them packaged and shipped.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A local gun shop to me, in CA, has put a sign up indicating they are closed until Jan. 2 - no inventory anyway. Those picking up firearms after waiting periods must come
in between 4-7 PM those are the only hours open, and not open during those hours for sale. Sign also read no ammo in stock for 223, 9mm, and 308.



Gallo Pazzesco said:


> I was in Palmetto State Armory this last Monday 17 December just a couple of days after the shooting and they had sold and shipped over 4,000 AR configs in the couple of days since the shooting and were, by Monday, operating on a two week backload of orders. They have the inventory, just not enough ways to get them packaged and shipped.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> Midway USA is still allowing PMags to be backorders at regular price, no increase....you can order 2 each in four different colors or 8 total....they are not gouging prices...I ordered 8 and got confirmation email at the regular price...Wal-mart here is still selling Wolf .223 at $4.97 a box....picked up more today for long term storage. Food storage at this point is more important to me....working on that too....


Yeah, I too have been ammo'd-up for more than a decade. We're into rotating food stores now and adding more freeze dried. We're also into putting more diesel and gas into barrels and adding some redundant water and first aid preps and meds. I've added a few extra parts for the old farm truck that is not so electronics reliant plus we added a spare set of tires for the two SUVs and both trucks.

The biggest thing we are doing right now is probably fortifications - passive stuff, not so noticeable but still yet, put in place just in case.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been getting ready for years rotating ammo using oldest first. Weapons well hidden. Supplies guarded. We will survive.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wanna say I just came back from three walmart in my area and their cabinet is all stocked up with all types of ammo. If you are in North of Atlanta you should go and get what you need right now. I think they must have just gotten shipment in. But then again it seems like every wednesday they are stocked up. Prices are still the same. Cheap cheap


----------

